
2,000 Atoms Exist in Two Places at Once in Unprecedented Quantum Experiment - hhs
https://www.livescience.com/2000-atoms-in-two-places-at-once.html
======
hhs
This is the cited paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-019-0663-9?utm_source...](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-019-0663-9?utm_source=commission_junction&utm_medium=affiliate)

